# Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Juli 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

						Ethereum hatte sich in den vergangenen Monaten zu einer der beliebtesten Kryptowährungen neben Bitcoin gemausert, was mit einem starken Kursanstieg einhergehend das Thema Mining wieder präsenter in den Schlagzeilen machte. Nun befindet sich der Wert der Tokens bereits wochenlang auf Talfahrt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*


----------



## XxPvtPaulaxX (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

na dann haben wir hoffentlich bald wieder normale preise bei den gpus... wird zeit...


----------



## Maverick3k (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



XxPvtPaulaxX schrieb:


> na dann haben wir hoffentlich bald wieder normale preise bei den gpus... wird zeit...



Wird erstmal Wunschdenken bleiben. Die Hersteller und Händler haben jetzt für eine Weile Blut geleckt.


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Flood of 24/7-used GFX-Cards incoming.

Ich sehe schon die Flut an Grafikkarten, die Ebay in den nächsten Tagen regelrecht überschwemmen wird.


----------



## iGameKudan (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Mal sehen, ob das auch wirklich ein dauerhaft niedriger/sinkender Kurs ist, oder ob das nur die für Kryptowährungen typischen recht extremen Kursschwankungen sind. 

Aber gewiss: Ich freue mich auch darüber. Als PC-Neukäufer würde ich den Minern die Pest an den Hals wünschen...


----------



## Wake (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Crypto trading ist halt nix für Zartbesaitete 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mL77u1FHzdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bunkasan (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Na da wirds dann wohl bald gebrauchte 4/580 hageln... 

Wobei sich der Bitcoinkurs nach den Börsenskandalen auch wieder gut erholt hat. Aber ein wenig Erholung für den GPU Markt schadet absolut nicht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Wäre ja super wenn dann gleich noch die Preise für Arbeitsspeicher um 50% sinken würden.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Bin meine 580 noch rechtzeitig losgeworden, würde mich nicht wundern wenn die in wenigen Wochen für nicht mal die Hälfte des Verkaufspreises in Ebay landen werden.


----------



## FortuneHunter (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Wer kauft dann freiwillig diese "ausgelutschten" Karten. Hoffnung, dass die vernünftig betrieben wurden sind ja wohl vergeblich.


----------



## matty2580 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Bei Ebay ist die Nachfrage nach gebrauchten GPUs immer höher als das Angebot seit Jahren.
Deshalb gehen da auch so die GPUs oft zu überhöhten Preisen raus.
Und da die Miner bestimmt nicht in die Beschreibung schreiben werden, dass die GPU über viele Monate auf Volllast lief, ist immer ein Risiko da so eine GPU zu erwischen.
Hier werden die meisten informierten User so einen Fehlkauf bestimmt nicht machen.
Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass die Miner genug Opfer für ihre GPUs finden werden.


----------



## hellm (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Wer kauft dann freiwillig diese "ausgelutschten" Karten. Hoffnung, dass die vernünftig betrieben wurden sind ja wohl vergeblich.



Ich glaube das ist auch ein wenig Glücksspiel. Wenn sie in einem Rig mit 8 anderen Karten steckte und nur (!) extrem undervolted wurde, perfekt. Diese Miner achten  ja auch mal auf Effizienz und so. Allerdings sind dann womöglich Timings gelaufen und der Memory Controller auf der Graka wurde dafür stark overvolted; oder die VRM mit schlechten Mods oder unsinnigen EInstellungen gequält..

Natürlich kann man von Gamern auch ziemliche Leichen einkaufen, wenn daran herumgedoktert wurde, also nicht nur ein bischen übertaktet; Die Karte irgendwie schlecht gekühlt wurde..

Ich würde jedenfalls lachen wenn der Gebrauchtmarkt bald mit billigen 480ern überschwemmt wird. Evtl überleg ich mir dann ne zweite, oder eine zum daran herumlöten und testen..


----------



## azzih (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Nein Miner achten auf nichts. Die Grakas werden gekauft, laufen unter Vollast und sind nach ner Zeit "ausgelutscht".  

Wir bekommen als Händler schon seit einiger Zeit immens viele defekte Karten zurück, und zwar fast ausschließlich aus dem osteuropäischen und asiatischen Markt.  Eher unwahrscheinlich dass das normale Defekte sind, eher halten die Karten der Dauerbelastung keine 2 Jahre stand. 

Sprich wenn ihr meint ein Schnäppchen mit gebrauchter Miner-Hardware zu machen ist das sehr risky. Wahrscheinlich kriegt man direkt ne kaputte Karte oder eine die kurz vorm Exitus steht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Ok, wo kann ich 2x GTX 1080 Ti für 500€ kaufen?


----------



## NatokWa (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Wurde allerdings echt Zeit das der MIst wenigstens einbricht ..... der Scheiß hat KEINEN echten Nutzen , abgesehen davon den jeweiligen "Erfinder/Herrausgeber" Reich zu machen . Es wird NICHTS Sinnvolles errechnet das für irgendwas WIRKLICH was Wert ist + Strom verbraucht in einem ausmaß jenseits von gut und Böse , da ist mein Sys ja noch Sparsam ......

Früher oder Später wird die allgemeinheit merken das der MIst genau NICHTS Wert ist , und dann ist Schicht im Schacht mit dem Dreck . Selbst Aktien sind Sinnvoller als der Schrott .


----------



## arcmereel (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Wer kauft dann freiwillig diese "ausgelutschten" Karten. Hoffnung, dass die vernünftig betrieben wurden sind ja wohl vergeblich.



Ja man sollte genau hinschauen. Aber alle pauschalisieren würde ich nicht. 
Ich "mine" z.B. mit 2 Gainward Phönix GTX 1070 GS und habe diese entsprechend etwas optimiert. D.h. Power-Target runter und Speichertakt etwas höher (nicht übertrieben bis zur Stabilitätsgrenze). Natürlich mache ich das weil ich eine der beiden Karten gerne wieder abstoßen möchte, nach 3-4 Monaten.
Dabei achte ich auch darauf (durch Power-Target und Lüfter-Umdrehung), dass die Temperatur nicht über 65°C steigt. Viele gehen auch gerade deshalb pfleglich mit den Karten um. Sie wollen dem Trend kurz folgen und dann natürlich die Karte so verlustfrei wie möglich weiter geben.

Was ich damit sagen möchte ist, natürlich Augen auf bei gebrauchtem Hardwareverkauf, aber auch, dass nicht jede Miner-Karte verteufelt werden sollte. Gerade wenn sie erst 3-4 Monate alt ist.
Meiner Meinung nach, könnten Karten von Hobbyminern durchaus ein gutes Schnäppchen werden. 
Von der Karte einer größeren Farm würde ich jedoch natürlich auch die Finger lassen.

Offtopic: Es ist meine erste GraKa von Gainward gewesen, vorher Standard Gigabyte, Asus, Sapphire. Ich habe noch nie eine so leise und gute Kühllösung gesehen wie die von Gainward. Bin echt begeistert^^


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



azzih schrieb:


> Nein Miner achten auf nichts. Die Grakas werden gekauft, laufen unter Vollast und sind nach ner Zeit "ausgelutscht".
> 
> Wir bekommen als Händler schon seit einiger Zeit immens viele defekte Karten zurück, und zwar fast ausschließlich aus dem osteuropäischen und asiatischen Markt.  Eher unwahrscheinlich dass das normale Defekte sind, eher halten die Karten der Dauerbelastung keine 2 Jahre stand.
> 
> Sprich wenn ihr meint ein Schnäppchen mit gebrauchter Miner-Hardware zu machen ist das sehr risky. Wahrscheinlich kriegt man direkt ne kaputte Karte oder eine die kurz vorm Exitus steht.



Eben. Wenn man Glück hat ist noch Garantie drauf. Ich würde aber die Finger von soner Karte lassen. Wenn jetzt plötzlich ne RX 480 bei Ebay für 150, 200€ auftaucht, Finger weg. Ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ne Miner-Karte.


----------



## arcmereel (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Wurde allerdings echt Zeit das der MIst wenigstens einbricht ..... der Scheiß hat KEINEN echten Nutzen , abgesehen davon den jeweiligen "Erfinder/Herrausgeber" Reich zu machen . Es wird NICHTS Sinnvolles errechnet das für irgendwas WIRKLICH was Wert ist + Strom verbraucht in einem ausmaß jenseits von gut und Böse , da ist mein Sys ja noch Sparsam ......
> 
> Früher oder Später wird die allgemeinheit merken das der MIst genau NICHTS Wert ist , und dann ist Schicht im Schacht mit dem Dreck . Selbst Aktien sind Sinnvoller als der Schrott .



Also wenn du eine funktionierende Blockchain-Architektur darunter hast (wie z.B. Ethereum) auf der dezentral Applikationen/ Smart Contracts realisiert werden können und die Aufgrund ihrer cryptografischen Bauart nicht so "hackanfällig" sind wie zentrale Lösungen, sehe ich da durchaus einen Mehrwert. Sicherlich ist es im PoW gerade noch nicht so effektiv, wie es sein könnte mit dem anstehenden PoS. 
Aber Ideen wie Bitcoin, eine nicht regulierte absolut globale Währung, empfinde ich auch nicht unbedingt als komplett nutzlos.

Ich würde, abgesehen von deiner Verachtung für die Abverkäufe (mich stört das auch etwas als Gamer), dir trotzdem einmal empfehlen dich mit z.B. Ethereum etwas genauer auseinander zu setzen. Die Idee dahinter ist nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Paunaro (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Haha, hoffentlich fallen die ganzen Miningdeppen richtig auf die Schnauze.



NatokWa schrieb:


> Wurde allerdings echt Zeit das der MIst wenigstens einbricht ..... der Scheiß hat KEINEN echten Nutzen , abgesehen davon den jeweiligen "Erfinder/Herrausgeber" Reich zu machen . Es wird NICHTS Sinnvolles errechnet das für irgendwas WIRKLICH was Wert ist + Strom verbraucht in einem ausmaß jenseits von gut und Böse , da ist mein Sys ja noch Sparsam ......
> 
> Früher oder Später wird die allgemeinheit merken das der MIst genau NICHTS Wert ist , und dann ist Schicht im Schacht mit dem Dreck . Selbst Aktien sind Sinnvoller als der Schrott .


Danke, wenigstens einer von Hundert, der versteht, was für ein Schwachsinn diese "Cryptowährungen" sind, zumal das per Definition keine Währungen sind, wenn überhaupt höchstens Zahlungsmittel.
Aber für so eine Aussage wirst du hier auf den IT-Seiten eher noch verwarnt, weil die Betreiber wohl selbst tief drin stecken...


----------



## Bl4d3runn3r (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Also ich habe mir 4x1060 6GB gekauft und werde damit auch weiter minen. Meine sind allerdings auch Wassergekühlt, laufen derzeit auf 45C, ich glaube nicht das es den Karten soviel ausmacht, sind auch nur auf 1,06V eingestellt. Ich denke das es nur ein schwankung im Kurs ist. Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## hellm (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Ja, jetzt mal keine Schadenfreude. Immerhin pumpen die Geld dahin, wo wir Gamer/Hardwarefreaks es brauchen. Auch wenn derzeit nix mehr im Regal zu finden ist.. aber der Crash vor Release von Vega und Volta kommt doch perfekt. Hät nicht besser laufen können. Machen wir nächstes Jahr wieder so.


----------



## chiquita (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Hier wissen wohl viele nicht, dass die RX 480/70er nur ihre volle MH/s Leistung erbringen können, wenn diese bei unter 60°C und undervolten laufen.

Entsprechend kann man annehmen, dass eine undervoltete RX 480 bei 60°C und 6 Monaten Dauerlast immer noch besser dasteht als eine Gamerkarte die bis zum kotzen übertaktet wurde oder in einem viel zu heißen Gehäuse über 3 Jahre lief.


----------



## -Flinx- (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Mining Rig, Elektronik gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Lucifer2607 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Schade aber auch  zumal wo jetzt die Mining Versionen rauskommen oder das Board von Biostar mit 12 Anschlüssen  freue mich auf sinkende Preise


----------



## Karotte81 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Heute noch meine GPU für 505 verkauft  

Hype Train still rolling


----------



## Fossi777 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Oder einfach ne schlaue Art massenhaft seine Ware loszuwerden, ohne den Preis senken zu müssen


----------



## Tech_13 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Paunaro schrieb:


> was für ein Schwachsinn diese "Cryptowährungen" sind, zumal das per Definition keine Währungen sind, wenn überhaupt höchstens Zahlungsmittel.
> Aber für so eine Aussage wirst du hier auf den IT-Seiten eher noch verwarnt, weil die Betreiber wohl selbst tief drin stecken...



An sich sind Cryptowährungen gar nicht mal so schlecht,  fälsche mal einen Bitcoin o.ä. oder die Tatsache das es mehr Einheiten als z.B. in Euro so möglich sind.
Was die Währung (Euro, Dollar ect.) betrifft, ist die etwa auch nicht ein Zahlungsmittel?
Und zum letzten Punkt, nun ja das wäre schon eine seltsame Unterstellung, wo sollen die den da drinstecken?


----------



## Ghostshield (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Wie Nelson Mans immer sagen würde


----------



## magKekse (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Für mich der richtige Zeitpunkt zu  investieren.


----------



## Vulnerabilus (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



			
				 Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte der Trend anhalten, wäre der niedrigeren Nachfrage geschuldet allerdings wieder mit einer Entspannung auf dem Grafikkartenmarkt geschuldet [...]


Der letzte Satz des Artikels ist reichlich unverständlich geschrieben.


----------



## Paunaro (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Tech_13 schrieb:


> Was die Währung (Euro, Dollar ect.) betrifft, ist die etwa auch nicht ein Zahlungsmittel?


Sag ja, null Wissen vorhanden...
Eine Währung ist immer ein Zahlungsmittel, umgekehrt ist dies nicht so.



Tech_13 schrieb:


> Und zum letzten Punkt, nun ja das wäre schon eine seltsame Unterstellung, wo sollen die den da drinstecken?


Schon sehr verdächtig, dass hier oder auf zB Heise kein kritischer Artikel zu dem Unsinn kommt.
zB:
Bitcoin hat ein grosses Problem: Die Krypto-Wahrung ist einfach nicht nachhaltig - Motherboard


> Damit ist Bitcoin pro Transaktion etwa 5.033 mal so energieintensiv wie VISA


Und das ist noch nicht mal ein wirklich kritischer Artikel dazu!
Werden sich denken, he auch mal versuchen abzusahnen, haben ja aus dem ersten Schneeballsystem Bitcoin gelernt.

Verbrechen nenne ich sowas!


----------



## Wiley_xxx (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Wird Ebay sicher bald von den Deppen überrannt,welche ihre zu teuer gekauften Karten loswerden wollen,um die Stromrechnung bezahlen zu können.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Lustig dass sich alle auf Server CPUs stürzen welche Jahre auf Volllast gelaufen sind aber gleichzeitig Angst vor GPUs haben welche ein paar Monate belastet wurden.


----------



## Ripcord (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Lustig dass sich alle auf Server CPUs stürzen welche Jahre auf Volllast gelaufen sind aber gleichzeitig Angst vor GPUs haben welche ein paar Monate belastet wurden.



Eine Grafikkarte besteht auch aus ein paar mehr Teilen als eine CPU. Das Ausfalkrisiko ist viel höher.


----------



## Paunaro (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Ripcord schrieb:


> Eine Grafikkarte besteht auch aus ein paar mehr Teilen als eine CPU. Das Ausfalkrisiko ist viel höher.


Quark!


----------



## Ein_Freund (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Das stimmt wohl, man hört ja auch im Forum öfter das eine Karte abraucht(ganz beliebt der VRAM), von einer CPU eher weniger außer bei Eigenverschulden. 
Mainboards, Arbeitsspeicher etc. alles eher als der Prozessor.

Wobei ich es riskieren würde eine 580/480 zunehmen wenn es ein Schnapper ist.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Für die Leute die sich darauß viel erhofft haben,die tuen mir wirklich leid.
Vorallem die viel Geld investiert haben in Hardware und das bis heute noch nicht erwirtschaft oder gemint(?)haben.
Oder wie auch immer sich das nennt.Einen solchen spekulatives System wie Kryptowährung  erwirtschaften oder herstellen oder wie auch immer das nennt.
Würde ich kein Cent investieren wollen.Vorallem deswegen weil es nicht stabil ist und immer mit starke Schwankungen des Kurses ausgelegt ist.
Eine andere art spekulation nach meiner ansicht.Das ist nach meiner ansicht qwuasi wie ein Schneeballsystem ,das jederzeit in die brüche gehen kann.Wie jetzt der Fall ist.


----------



## Obstundgemuese (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

11 ETH Ethereum Mining Rig / Miner in Schleswig-Holstein - Kiel | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Wenn man so etwas sieht braucht man sich nicht wundern warum man keine Grafikkarte mehr bekommt. Über 60 RX 480 ist schon irgendwie verrückt. Und jetzt will er es für 41000€ wieder verkaufen...


----------



## FortuneHunter (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



arcmereel schrieb:


> Ja man sollte genau hinschauen. Aber alle pauschalisieren würde ich nicht.
> Ich "mine" z.B. mit 2 Gainward Phönix GTX 1070 GS und habe diese entsprechend etwas optimiert. D.h. Power-Target runter und Speichertakt etwas höher (nicht übertrieben bis zur Stabilitätsgrenze). Natürlich mache ich das weil ich eine der beiden Karten gerne wieder abstoßen möchte, nach 3-4 Monaten.
> Dabei achte ich auch darauf (durch Power-Target und Lüfter-Umdrehung), dass die Temperatur nicht über 65°C steigt. Viele gehen auch gerade deshalb pfleglich mit den Karten um. Sie wollen dem Trend kurz folgen und dann natürlich die Karte so verlustfrei wie möglich weiter geben.
> 
> ...



Du machst es so und jeder Verkäufer wird mir "versichern", dass er ebenso vorgegangen ist. Aber wie willst du als Käufer feststellen an wen du in diesem Fall geraten bist. Jemand der pfleglich mit der Karte umgegangen ist oder jemand der sie zu Tode geritten hat? Erzählen werden dir beide das Gleiche.


----------



## arcmereel (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Für die Leute die sich darauß viel erhofft haben,die tuen mir wirklich leid.
> Vorallem die viel Geld investiert haben in Hardware und das bis heute noch nicht erwirtschaft oder gemint(?)haben.
> Oder wie auch immer sich das nennt.Einen solchen spekulatives System wie Kryptowährung  erwirtschaften oder herstellen oder wie auch immer das nennt.
> Würde ich kein Cent investieren wollen.Vorallem deswegen weil es nicht stabil ist und immer mit starke Schwankungen des Kurses ausgelegt ist.
> Eine andere art spekulation nach meiner ansicht.Das ist nach meiner ansicht qwuasi wie ein Schneeballsystem ,das jederzeit in die brüche gehen kann.Wie jetzt der Fall ist.



Bitcoin wurde schon in jedem Jahr für tot erklärt und kam stärker wieder. In die Brüche geht es aufgrund der derzeitigen Kursschwankung (Korrektur) noch lange nicht. 
Das passiert jedes Jahr aufs neue und jedes Jahr ist das Geschrei groß. 
Fakt ist, das Blockchain System wie z.B. Ethereum ist keine Eintageserscheinung, sondern gekommen um zu bleiben. Die große Kurseuphorie kam u.a. durch die Gründung der EEA Enterprise Ethereum Alliance . Alleine die Mitglieder dieser sollten zeigen, dass die Tot-Sagungen wiedermal etwas verfrüht sind


----------



## Nuallan (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Obstundgemuese schrieb:


> 11 ETH Ethereum Mining Rig / Miner in Schleswig-Holstein - Kiel | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> Wenn man so etwas sieht braucht man sich nicht wundern warum man keine Grafikkarte mehr bekommt. Über 60 RX 480 ist schon irgendwie verrückt. Und jetzt will er es für 41000€ wieder verkaufen...



Am geilsten ist noch die Begründung von ihm: "Muss mich nun von der Hardware trennen, da ich keine Möglichkeit der Aufstellung mehr habe."


----------



## arcmereel (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Du machst es so und jeder Verkäufer wird mir "versichern", dass er ebenso vorgegangen ist. Aber wie willst du als Käufer feststellen an wen du in diesem Fall geraten bist. Jemand der pfleglich mit der Karte umgegangen ist oder jemand der sie zu Tode geritten hat? Erzählen werden dir beide das Gleiche.



Ja das stimmt. Ich kaufe solche Hardware deshalb lieber (wenn dann) über ebay Kleinanzeigen aus meiner Region. Dann lernt man denjenigen wenigstens kurz kennen und kann sich einen Eindruck von demjenigen machen. Klar eine Garantie gibt es nicht, das muss ich zugeben.
Ich konnte nur diese offensichtlich überzogene und falsche Behauptung nicht im Raum stehen lassen


----------



## meeen (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Wisst ihr was ne gute Idee wäre?  Wenn AMD ne eigene Kryptowährung erfinden würde und passend dazu die richtigen Chips.  Also so das die Cryptowährung viel besser auf AMD läuft als auf Nvidia. Und dann produzieren sie die Chips sau günstig in 28nm und machen ordentlich Geld


----------



## Bevier (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Wer kauft dann freiwillig diese "ausgelutschten" Karten. Hoffnung, dass die vernünftig betrieben wurden sind ja wohl vergeblich.



Ist natürlich ein Risiko aber zum Einen brauche ich aktuell eine günstige GPU, zum Anderen sollten RX 5xx noch nicht so ausgelutscht sein, dass man nur von ihnen abraten kann, denn letztlich sind sie gerade erst 3 Monate auf dem Markt...


----------



## Tech_13 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Paunaro schrieb:


> Sag ja, null Wissen vorhanden...
> Eine Währung ist immer ein Zahlungsmittel, umgekehrt ist dies nicht so.


Na na na, "Null" Wissen nun wieder auch nicht,  klar Cryptowährungen sind nicht zentral (Staatlich) reguliert,  aber (derzeit) nicht von Kursschwankungen frei (Gut da gibt es noch ei  "Paar" andere Punkte). Über den Sinn von Währungen kann man sich streiten, jedoch ist nicht von der Hand zuweisen, dass Cryptowährungen gewisse Ähnlichkeiten haben.
Ich wollte mich eigentlich nur auf die Funktion des Zahlungsmittels beschränken, nicht auf Währungen.



Paunaro schrieb:


> Schon sehr verdächtig, dass hier oder auf zB Heise kein kritischer Artikel zu dem Unsinn kommt. Verbrechen nenne ich sowas!



Also das finde ich jetzt etwas weit hergeholt... Btw. von welchem Unsinn genau reden wir eigentlich?  Nur weil es einige wunde Punkte gibt muss man ja nicht alles vertäufeln...


----------



## gangville (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wäre ja super wenn dann gleich noch die Preise für Arbeitsspeicher um 50% sinken würden.


wieso ist denn der preis für arbeitsspeicher nochmal gestiegen?


----------



## Mephisto_xD (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Paunaro schrieb:


> Bitcoin hat ein grosses Problem: Die Krypto-Wahrung ist einfach nicht nachhaltig - Motherboard
> 
> Und das ist noch nicht mal ein wirklich kritischer Artikel dazu!
> Werden sich denken, he auch mal versuchen abzusahnen, haben ja aus dem ersten Schneeballsystem Bitcoin gelernt.
> ...


Soso, es ist nicht nachhaltig und damit schon ein "Verbrechen"?

Ich sehe das Problem eher in der fehlenden Skalierbarkeit. Bitcoin war ein Feldversuch der sehr, sehr weite Wogen geschlagen hat, aber als dezentrales Zahlungsmittel ist es eigentlich nicht geeignet: Die Blockchains werden riesig, die Zahl der Transaktionen pro Sekunde ist auf einstellige Werte beschränkt.

Das alles führt(e) dazu, dass man das Hauptargument, die Dezentralität und Unabhängigkeit von Tauschbörsen schon wieder aufgeben musste. Und diese Tauschbörsen sind (siehe Mt. Gox) nicht besser als die von den Bitcoinverfechtern gehassten Zentralbanken und Währungsfonts.


----------



## matty2580 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Auch das Börsensystem ist abartig und nicht besser oder schlechter als Cryptowährungen.
Nur das die Börsen viel größeren Schaden bisher angerichtet haben, als jede Cryptowährung es jemals könnte.
Die Börsen und Analysten können ganze Länder vernichten.
Die  letzte größere Börsenkrise hätte fast eine neue Weltwirtschaftskrise ausgelöst, und konnte nur mit unglaublichen Staatsverschuldungen abgewendet werden.
Und dieser Börsenwahnsinn wurde auf dem Rücken der Steuerzahler ausgetragen, ohne dass sie sich dagegen wehren konnten.
Das ist aber mein einziger und letzter offtopic Post zum Thema.


Und was die Alterung von GPUs betrifft, gab es hier vor nicht langer Zeit diese News:
Nvidia zu Pascal: "Maximale Spannung verkurzt Lebensdauer auf ein Jahr" [Artikel der Woche]


----------



## Bevier (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



gangville schrieb:


> wieso ist denn der preis für arbeitsspeicher nochmal gestiegen?



Es gibt nur eine sehr begrenzte Zahl von Fertigungsstraßen für Flashspeicher. So haben die Hersteller die freie Wahl genau die zu produzieren, die den höchsten Gewinn abwerfen und das ist Dank zahlungskräftger Kundschaft der Smartphone-Markt...


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Der Werteverlust hat weniger mit einem Ausgleich an sich zu tun, als mit Beeinflussung einiger grosser Player auf den Wert. Genauso wie an der Börse auch.

Diese Geldschöpfung aus dem Nichts ist komplett krank und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis der exponentielle Wachstum uns die Luft zum Atmen nehmen wird. Spätestens,
wenn es schlicht keinen Regenwald mehr gibt, der unsere Luft reinigt.

Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis unser System implodiert und die ist näher, wir denken. Spätestens dann sind auch alle Kryptowährungen dahin.


----------



## livanhtuvoi (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Ich hab schon genug Pech gehabt mit neu gekaufter Hardware. Von aussen erkenn ich als Normalo User sowieso nicht ob was beschädigt, oder "ausgelutscht" ist (was soll das überhaupt heissen?).
Das Risiko ist aus meiner Sicht genau gleich wie bei jedem anderen Gebrauchtkauf auch. Blos weil Miner in der Gaming Community so einen trash Ruf haben, heissts nicht das man mehr oder weniger beschissen wird als bei Gamern selbst.
Sobald günstige 580 zu bekommen sind, hol ich mir auf eine.


----------



## gangville (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Paunaro schrieb:


> Quark!



also mir sind schon x mal grafikarten abgeraucht aber noch nie eine CPU.
mein athlon xp 2800 läuft immernoch, wenn ich ihn aus dem keller holen würde.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Wenn massig billige Mining-Karten auf den Markt geworfen werden, wäre eigentlich der richtige Zeitpunkt um sich mit denen einzudecken, auf die nächste aufstrebende Cryptowährung zu warten und dann durch den Verkauf der Karten ordentlich abzustauben


----------



## 4B11T (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Endlich ist der Quatsch vorbei, hoffentlich ist der ein oder andere richtig auf die Nase gefallen und darf sich jetzt ganz besonders auf die nächste Stromablesung freuen. Am Ende trifft es nur die kleinen Schafe, aber die lernen vielleicht daraus künftig nicht auf jeden Hypetrain kopflos mit aufzuspringen. Möchte gar nicht wissen wie viele Miner ihren Strom irgendwo im Heizungskeller, in benachbarten öffentlichen Gebäuden oder sonstwo schwarz abgegriffen haben.


----------



## gangville (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



4B11T schrieb:


> Endlich ist der Quatsch vorbei, hoffentlich ist der ein oder andere richtig auf die Nase gefallen und darf sich jetzt ganz besonders auf die nächste Stromablesung freuen. Am Ende trifft es nur die kleinen Schafe, aber die lernen vielleicht daraus künftig nicht auf jeden Hypetrain kopflos mit aufzuspringen. Möchte gar nicht wissen wie viele Miner ihren Strom irgendwo im Heizungskeller, in benachbarten öffentlichen Gebäuden oder sonstwo schwarz abgegriffen haben.



sollte ich so einen erwischen, dann verarbeite ich ihn zu hackfleisch.


----------



## Shutterfly (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

An alle die sagten: "Endlich ist es vorbei". Träumt nicht zu vorschnell. Kursschwankungen sind immer drin, hat selbst Bitcoin. Das kam nun durch den krassen Hype in diversen Medien. Der Kurs ist aber im Schnitt noch immer höher und wird auch wieder steigen. Nur nicht so schnell wie es nun durch den Hype war. Siehe Bitcoin, wer sich dafür interessiert.

Die chinesischen Miner, wo Strom nix kostet, werden also weiterhin Vollgas geben und auch weiterhin Karten kaufen.

Von daher: Sorry, muss euch enttäuschen


----------



## Firestar81 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Weils jeder macht ist es auch nix Wert!
Einen Tipp an die Schürfer, die sich mit.Grafikkarten eingedeckt haben:

Karten günstig abstossen,wenns den jemand käuft, Verluste zusammenrechnen, in die Ecke setzen und schmollen.

Hätte man das Geld doch in Aktien oder Immobillien angelegt..

Irgendwann platzt.die Blase ..ist immer so!


----------



## BigYundol (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Nach der massiven Rakete wohl eine normale Konsolidierung.


----------



## Firestar81 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



arcmereel schrieb:


> Bitcoin wurde schon in jedem Jahr für tot erklärt und kam stärker wieder. In die Brüche geht es aufgrund der derzeitigen Kursschwankung (Korrektur) noch lange nicht.
> Das passiert jedes Jahr aufs neue und jedes Jahr ist das Geschrei groß.
> Fakt ist, das Blockchain System wie z.B. Ethereum ist keine Eintageserscheinung, sondern gekommen um zu bleiben. Die große Kurseuphorie kam u.a. durch die Gründung der EEA Enterprise Ethereum Alliance . Alleine die Mitglieder dieser sollten zeigen, dass die Tot-Sagungen wiedermal etwas verfrüht sind



Klar kann der Kurs wieder steigen,die Stromkosten werden aber bestimmt derweil nicht sinken und Hardware veraltet auch.Bis der.Kurs wieder den gleichen Level erreicht kann auch etwas dauern.Man wird ja in der Zeit nicht mit Verlust minen und hat auch kräftig in Hardware investiert.
Wenn ich Strom für 2 Euro verbrauche um 1 Euro zu bekommen, lässt mans lieber bleiben, denn da geht die Rechnung nicht auf..


----------



## sterreich (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Ich schau mir grad ein paar Kleinanzeigen an.

Wer würde denn nicht gern sowas kaufen :

https://cache.willhaben.at/mmo/6/211/407/996_-1032121645.jpg
https://cache.willhaben.at/mmo/6/211/407/996_-1041757149.jpg

5 Karten, davon 3 unterschiedliche Modelle (RX 580) und 2.800€ Fixpreis 
Hier haben wir wohl einen Kandidaten, der vom Zug genauso schnell wieder abspringen will wie er aufgesprungen ist


----------



## kampfschaaaf (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Ach, hört doch auf. Der Kurs steigt doch schon wieder.  Sogar, während ich das hier schreibe.

Jeder der kaum was investieren mußte, läuft doch immer noch dick im Plus! Wenn jetzt jemand vermeintlich Angst bekommt und seine RX470 oder GTX1070 verkauft, dann nicht, weil der Kurs fällt. Er muß verkaufen, weil die Rechenwerke und Speicheranbindungen der Karten einfach inzwischen zu schmal geworden sind. Auch für zukünftige Kryptozahlungsmittel.
Leider sind nur die stromfressenden R9 290(X)/390(X) je nach Rechentiefe für Ethereum  stark genug, um  weiter zu arbeiten. Bei den anderen Karten muß man also entweder deutlich mehr zahlen, oder noch mehr Karten einsetzen, um diese Rechenleistung zu erreichen. Dort, wo der Strom nix kost, da lohnt sich sogar eine HD7970, bis der Speicher nicht mehr ausreicht. 

Warum fallen Kurse, warum steigen sie? Wann kaufen bestimmte Personengruppen und warum verkaufen sie bzw. lassen verkaufen? Sowas beeinflußt Zahlungsmittel, nicht aber deren Erzeugung! Solange man mit dem Ertrag nebst Rückstellungen über den Stromkosten liegt, ist alles im Grünen Bereich!

Zu den ängstlichen Käufern von gebrauchten Karten: Wenn eine Karte mit -0,1VCore und -45% Powerlimit strikt auf Effizienz getrimmt mit 58°C lief, dann ist sie nicht ausgelutscht. Egal, wie lange sie lief. Nur muß das vom Verkäufer glaubhaft dargelegt werden. 
Meine R9 390 können durchaus 33MH/s schaffen - aber brauchen dann 367W und werden fast 78°C warm. Drossele ich 
sie auf 28MH/s sind es "nur" noch 260W und 72°C.
bei 27 MH/s sind es nur doch 245W und 69°C...
das geht so weiter bis man einen Punkt erreicht, an dem mit lediglich 180W Verbrauch akzeptable Werte erreicht werden.
Es gibt einen Sweetspot der Effizienz und der liegt sicher nicht da, wo die Karten über 370W verheizen. 

MfG


----------



## Birdolino (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Hi euch , ich verstehe den ganzen Hass auf die Miner nicht :/ . Was soll das gehate ?
Jedem was Ihm gefällt und jeder kann spekulieren und investieren in was er will.
Wenn Mining gerade lukerativ ist warum nicht ?

Steinigt mich ruhig, ich betreibe 6x 290er 4GB Radeons und Rig 2 6x RX470 8GB Radeons.
Die Rigs haben sich mit dem ehemals hohen Kurs längst bezahlt, und ich mache selbst jetzt,
wo der Kurs nicht mehr seinen Höhenflug hat immer noch gut 400.-Euro im Monat. 

Und was der Blödsinn von Umweltsünderei soll, lächerlich.
Ihr Gamer verbrennt mit High End System ebenso jede Menge Strom nur für Unterhaltung.
Nehmt zb. die Großindustrien , da gehts um wirkliche Umweltschänderei mit der Herstellung von sinnfreien Produkten wo der Mainstream ja so geil darauf ist.
Smartphones, SUV`s wo saufen wie Sau etc etc.

Also immer ruhig bleiben, ihr kommt schon wieder an eure Grafikkarten.
Komisch nur das gerade jetzt jeder eine AMD Karte will, ansonsten die meisten Nvidia .

Naja Ihr werdets schon richten


----------



## bugfunk (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Ach, hört doch auf. Der Kurs steigt doch schon wieder.  Sogar, während ich das hier schreibe.
> 
> Jeder der kaum was investieren mußte, läuft doch immer noch dick im Plus! Wenn jetzt jemand vermeintlich Angst bekommt und seine RX470 oder GTX1070 verkauft, dann nicht, weil der Kurs fällt. Er muß verkaufen, weil die Rechenwerke und Speicheranbindungen der Karten einfach inzwischen zu schmal geworden sind. Auch für zukünftige Kryptozahlungsmittel.
> Leider sind nur die stromfressenden R9 290(X)/390(X) je nach Rechentiefe für Ethereum  stark genug, um  weiter zu arbeiten. Bei den anderen Karten muß man also entweder deutlich mehr zahlen, oder noch mehr Karten einsetzen, um diese Rechenleistung zu erreichen. Dort, wo der Strom nix kost, da lohnt sich sogar eine HD7970, bis der Speicher nicht mehr ausreicht.
> ...



Als der Artikel geschrieben wurde lag der Kurs bei 170,- und jetzt bei 167...bin mal gespannt wo er morgen liegt. Und ich habe mir mal die Kurs-Entwicklung des letzten Jahres angeschaut. Da gab es keine Schwankungen. Der Kurs war immer unten und ich denke da geht es auch wieder hin.


----------



## Birdolino (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Der kommt schon wieder, so schnell stirbt ETH nicht, keine Sorge  
Das gehört zum Spekulieren dazu und macht das ganze erst richtig spannend.
Ausserdem kann ich als böser Miner bei schlechten Kursen wenigstens wieder günstig Grafikkarten Nachschub kaufen


----------



## sterreich (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Birdolino schrieb:


> Und was der Blödsinn von Umweltsünderei soll, lächerlich.
> Ihr Gamer verbrennt mit High End System ebenso jede Menge Strom nur für Unterhaltung.


Das allerdings nicht 24/7. Bin mir sicher ein Mining Rig verbraucht im Monat mehr Strom als ein Gaming-PC im Jahr (selbst die der meisten Forenteilnehmer ). Und persönlich kann ich Resourcenverschwendung für Hobbies eher nachvollziehen als für reine Gier. Denn Hand aufs Herz, nichts anderes ist es. 



Birdolino schrieb:


> Nehmt zb. die Großindustrien , da gehts um wirkliche Umweltschänderei mit der Herstellung von sinnfreien Produkten wo der Mainstream ja so geil darauf ist.
> Smartphones, SUV`s wo saufen wie Sau etc etc.


Nur weil's andere auch machen ist es gerechtfertigt oder wie? Fahrer von Hausfrauenpanzern (vor allem in der Stadt) und Smombies die ihre Handys öfter wechseln als ihre Unterwäsche finde ich genauso bescheuert.


Die Idee hinter Krypto-Währungen finde ich dabei grundsätzlich nicht schlecht. Scheitert aber wie vieles andere am Egoismus des Menschen. Warum ist beispielsweise Ethereum viel populärer als Gridcoin mit einer um den Faktor 1000 höheren Kapitalisierung? Bei letzterem wird die Rechenleistung wenigstens im Ansatz für etwas Vernünftiges verwendet.


----------



## gangville (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Birdolino schrieb:


> Der kommt schon wieder, so schnell stirbt ETH nicht, keine Sorge
> Das gehört zum Spekulieren dazu und macht das ganze erst richtig spannend.
> Ausserdem kann ich als böser Miner bei schlechten Kursen wenigstens wieder günstig Grafikkarten Nachschub kaufen



Zurzeit sehe ich einen Abwärtstrend.
Aber langfristig kann man von steigenden Kursen rechnen. Ich selber habe im Februar investiert und habe sehr viel Geld verdient.
hier schreiben nur Anfänger.


----------



## Firestar81 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Clever waren die Leute die ihre gebrauchten Karten für gutes Geld an die Miner verkauft haben und AMD hat zum Glück nicht die Produktion hochgefahren..


----------



## Birdolino (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

@sterreich , mit Gaming PCs und 24/7 geb ich dir natürlich recht,.

Klar verbrauchen Mining Rigs wesentlich mehr Strom.
Aber gibt viele Gebiete wo viel Strom verbrannt wird.
Nimm Discotheken, alle Geschäfte mit ihrer üppigen Ladenbeleuchtung 12 Stunden am Tag etc etc.

Und was hat das mit Gier zu tun ? Es ist ein Hobby bzw. Nebenverdienst und was ist nun verwerflich daran.
 Ist man jetzt geldgierig nur weil man sich nebenbei noch paar Euros dazu verdient, hör doch auf.

Sei mir nicht böse , aber irgendwie kommen mir die ganzen Minerhater wie Neider vor.
Mimimi die machen sich Geld ohne wirklich dafür arbeiten zu müssen.

Andere spielen Lotto, gehen in Wettkneipen etc.  und wir spekulieren eben mit Kyptowährungen.
Für mich alles vollkommen normal und nichts verwerfliches daran.


----------



## sterreich (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Wie gesagt, nur weil es in anderen Bereichen genauso verschwenderisch zugeht macht es das nicht besser. Man verpulvert Energie und Rechenleistung, die anderswo sinnvoll genutzt werden könnte (BOINC) in Aussicht auf Kohle.

Ich lass mir das als Hobby einreden wenn ich 2-3 Karten betreibe, keine 8+
Und natürlich ist es Gier, wenn ich etwas mache, nur weil ich mir davon Gewinn verspreche. Vor allem wenn es auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit geht, denn die Energie für die ganzen Miner dürfte in den meisten Fällen durch Atom- und Kohlekraftwerke entstehen (vor allem außerhalb Europas).

Um nichts besser als ein Winterkorn, nur im kleineren Rahmen.


Die Spekulation selbst ist mir herzlich egal, selbst das die Gewinne im seltensten Fall versteuert werden dürften. 
Wenn du in Island sitzen würdest, wo fast nur Wasserkraft und Geothermie zum Einsatz kommen würde ich dir viel Spaß wünschen.


----------



## Birdolino (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Ja super und jetzt soll ich mich schlecht fühlen ? 
Die Welt wird irgendwann auch ohne mein zu tun unter gehen.


----------



## Nuallan (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



sterreich schrieb:


> Das allerdings nicht 24/7. Bin mir sicher ein Mining Rig verbraucht im Monat mehr Strom als ein Gaming-PC im Jahr (selbst die der meisten Forenteilnehmer ). Und persönlich kann ich Resourcenverschwendung für Hobbies eher nachvollziehen als für reine Gier. Denn Hand aufs Herz, nichts anderes ist es.



Was ist denn wenn jemand 24/7 irgendwas rendert um aus "reiner Gier" Geld zu verdienen? Das ist dann wohl auch "schlimmer" als zocken? Was für Argumente hier kommen..


----------



## Birdolino (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

@Nuallan 
Gutes Beispiel hast du da gebracht.
Ganz vergessen 

z b. in meiner Ex Firma wo ich als Cutter gearbeitet habe liefen die Rechner ebenso fast 24/7 um Filme rauszurechnen (Rendern).
Und die Rechner die wir dort einsetzten 4x "Supermicro mit Dual Xeons" brauchten ordentlich Power.
Ganz zu schweigen was die MAZen und Co. Saft brauchen. Pro Equipment eben.

Da könnte man nun endlos diskutieren. 
Strom Verballerei gibt es auf dieser Welt zuhauf.
Ich glaube da sind die Miner das kleinere Übel.


----------



## bugfunk (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



gangville schrieb:


> Zurzeit sehe ich einen Abwärtstrend.
> Aber langfristig kann man von steigenden Kursen rechnen. Ich selber habe im Februar investiert und habe sehr viel Geld verdient.
> hier schreiben nur Anfänger.



Im Februar war der Kurs noch ganz weit unten und erst ende Mai ging der hoch für 2 Monate und ist jetzt wieder im fallen.

BTW. der Kurs steht jetzt bei 164,-


----------



## gangville (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



bugfunk schrieb:


> Im Februar war der Kurs noch ganz weit unten und erst ende Mai ging der hoch für 2 Monate und ist jetzt wieder im fallen.
> 
> BTW. der Kurs steht jetzt bei 164,-



Der cryptomarkt ist übervölkert von nixwisser, die meinen auf den Zug zu springen.
Wie eine Herde Gnus, die den anderen folgen.
Ist doch vollkommen klar, dass der Kurs abstürzt.
So wird der abschaum entfernt.
Wie Ameisen.
im Februar war der Markt richtig schön ruhig und übersichtlich. Und die Währungen hatten einen gesunden wachstum. Im April stieg jeder shitcoin.
Viele Menschen haben einfach davon gehört.
Sobald die breite Masse Wind von etwas mitkriegt, ist es dann schon zu spät.


----------



## Birdolino (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Man muss sich eben tief auf die Materie einlassen und sich damit befassen.
Ich muss zugeben ich bin auch erst seit ein paar Monaten dabei.
Es ist schon ein sehr komplexes Thema und man sollte stehts informiert sein und viel recherchieren.
Dennoch, ein gewisses Risiko ist einfach ein Bestandteil.
Wenn man erst auf den Hypetrain aufspringt kann das natürlich auch satt in die Hose gehn.


----------



## bastian123f (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Irgendwann musste es ja soweit kommen. Jetzt werden wir dann bald überschwemmt mit gebrauchten Karten und es gibt wieder neue im Regal.


----------



## Paunaro (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Birdolino schrieb:


> Und was der Blödsinn von Umweltsünderei soll, lächerlich.
> Ihr Gamer verbrennt mit High End System ebenso jede Menge Strom nur für Unterhaltung.
> Nehmt zb. die Großindustrien , da gehts um wirkliche Umweltschänderei mit der Herstellung von sinnfreien Produkten wo der Mainstream ja so geil darauf ist.
> Smartphones, SUV`s wo saufen wie Sau etc etc. .


Schlechtes wird doch nicht besser, weil es noch anderes Schlechtes gibt!
Echt nur noch geistige Tiefstflieger...
Aber man muss auch ein großer Depp sein, um den Unsinn bei dem Kryptoquark nicht zu sehen/erkennen!
Oder um B.Brecht zu zitieren:





> Unsichtbar wird die Dummheit, wenn sie genügend große Ausmaße angenommen hat.


----------



## bastian123f (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



sterreich schrieb:


> Wenn du in Island sitzen würdest, wo fast nur Wasserkraft und Geothermie zum Einsatz kommen würde ich dir viel Spaß wünschen.



Und das wird alles mit Atom- und Kohle-Energie hergestellt und verbraucht auch riesige Mengen an Energie. Also sind wir alle Umweltschänder.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Es gibt nichts was mich weniger interessiert als diese ganzen "Krypto-Währungen". 
Meiner Meinung nach eines der sinnlosesten Dinge die jemals "erfunden" worden sind. 

Und selbst wenn ich länger warten muss biss die von mir gewünschte neue Grafikkarte wieder verfügbar bzw preiswert ist - was solls. 

Was mich allerdings etwas annervt sind die ganzen News zu dem Thema.


----------



## eXzession (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Könnte man jetzt nicht gerade günstig Kryptowährungen kaufen und warten bis die wieder hochgehen? War bis jetzt eigentlich immer so.


----------



## trRuger (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Birdolino schrieb:


> Hi euch , ich verstehe den ganzen Hass auf die Miner nicht :/ . Was soll das gehate ?
> Jedem was Ihm gefällt und jeder kann spekulieren und investieren in was er will.
> Wenn Mining gerade lukerativ ist warum nicht ?



Natürlich kann jeder Investieren und Geld machen oder auf die Schnauze fallen wie er will. Darum geht es aber nicht.
Es geht eher darum, dass die Miner so gut wie alle am Markt verfügbaren Grafikkarten aufkaufen und so ein Mangel entsteht und es zu horrende Preise kommt, wobei die Grafikkarten ohnehin schon teuer genug sind.

Ich finde es sollte (besonders jetzt) so gehandhabt werden wie Nvidia bei der Titan X.  --> Max. 2 Grafikkarten pro Haushalt.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

2 pro Haushalt? Wie kann man das überprüfen?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## trRuger (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Keine Ahnung. Aber es reicht schon, dass es erschwert wird 10 Grakas zu kaufen.


----------



## bastian123f (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Leob12 schrieb:


> 2 pro Haushalt? Wie kann man das überprüfen?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Is schwierig. Aber man könnte schonmal an Privatkunden nur zwei verkaufen und nicht die halbe Palette.


----------



## MXDoener (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Leob12 schrieb:


> 2 pro Haushalt? Wie kann man das überprüfen?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Naja, das lässt sich nur über die Händler regeln.

Ich hab z.B. auch RX580 Karten gekauft und konnte bei Alternate wie auch bei Mindfactory nur 2 Karten maximal bestellen.

Um 10 zu bekommen, müsste ich so halt bei 5 verschiedenen Händlern bestellen. Da zeigt sich dann, wer Ausdauer hat und wer nicht  

Bin aber gespannt, wo der Weg hin geht mit den Kryptowährungen.


----------



## Eckism (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



trRuger schrieb:


> Natürlich kann jeder Investieren und Geld machen oder auf die Schnauze fallen wie er will. Darum geht es aber nicht.
> Es geht eher darum, dass die Miner so gut wie alle am Markt verfügbaren Grafikkarten aufkaufen und so ein Mangel entsteht und es zu horrende Preise kommt, wobei die Grafikkarten ohnehin schon teuer genug sind.
> 
> Ich finde es sollte (besonders jetzt) so gehandhabt werden wie Nvidia bei der Titan X.  --> Max. 2 Grafikkarten pro Haushalt.



Nen PC war schon immer nen teures Hobby...


----------



## sethdiabolos (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: KryptowÃ¤hrungskurs nach HÃ¶henflug stark eingebrochen*

Die Angabe der Marktkapitalisierung ist falsch. 25 Mio. Euro wären auch ein wenig ähm wenig...
Laut Ethereum Kurs Chart (ETH/EUR) | CoinGecko liegt der aktuelle Marktwert bei ca. 16 Mrd. Euro.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xzak (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



trRuger schrieb:


> Natürlich kann jeder Investieren und Geld machen oder auf die Schnauze fallen wie er will. Darum geht es aber nicht.
> Es geht eher darum, dass die Miner so gut wie alle am Markt verfügbaren Grafikkarten aufkaufen und so ein Mangel entsteht und es zu horrende Preise kommt, wobei die Grafikkarten ohnehin schon teuer genug sind.
> 
> Ich finde es sollte (besonders jetzt) so gehandhabt werden wie Nvidia bei der Titan X.  --> Max. 2 Grafikkarten pro Haushalt.



2 Karten Pro Haushalt ????HAHAHA      ob ich zocke oder mine kommt auf die Uhrzeit an und geht mal niemanden was an. Mein  8 GFK die ich auch schon vor dem Miningboom hatte werden schön weiter schürfen und wenn ich lustig bin dann kauf ich halt noch ein paar Karten, ob da nun einige Kunden keine bekommen hat mich als Endkunde sicher nicht zu Interessieren, wenn die Hersteller nicht liefern können ist das halt ein Pech.   

Und was ich mit meine gekaufen GFK mache geht mal sicher keinen was an.

good Mining and stay cool. 


zZ  ca ~200 Mh/s


----------



## MasterBruin (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



eXzession schrieb:


> Könnte man jetzt nicht gerade günstig Kryptowährungen kaufen und warten bis die wieder hochgehen? War bis jetzt eigentlich immer so.



Das ist genau der Clou dahinter. Bin seit 2014 dabei, und warte seit ein paar Tagen auf einen geeigneten Zukauf. BTC ist nicht so stark gefallen wie ETH, ETH um mehr als die Hälfte, jedoch mit Platz 2. der Marktkapitalisierung würde ich vorsichtig sagen, dass das Ding früher oder später wieder den alten Höchststand erreichen wird.
Dann wären gewinne von über 50% drin


----------



## Birdolino (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

@xzak,

Genau so siehts aus, wer da die geistigen Tiefflieger sind wie wir ja betitelt werden , hehe


----------



## MasterBruin (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts was mich weniger interessiert als diese ganzen "Krypto-Währungen".
> Meiner Meinung nach eines der sinnlosesten Dinge die jemals "erfunden" worden sind.
> 
> Und selbst wenn ich länger warten muss biss die von mir gewünschte neue Grafikkarte wieder verfügbar bzw preiswert ist - was solls.
> ...



Sinnlos? Das ist gerade wie wenn du damals die Erfindung des Internets als Sinnlos bezeichnet hättest 
An sich sind garnicht die Coins das revolutionäre, sondern die Blockchain dahinter, die vollautomatisierte Prozesse ermöglicht z.B. im Banken Sektor. Die Banken werden 90% ihrer Mitarbeiter entlassen, weil sie nicht mehr benötigt werden.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Ui toll, noch mehr Arbeitslose^^ 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeHeOwNeD (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Erschreckend wie viele Bitcoin und co hier als Schwachsinn abtuen.. Gerade hier sollten sich doch genügend mit der Technologie dahinter befasst haben. 
Außerdem gibt auch genügend Coins bei denen kein Mining betrieben wird und Ethereum wird auch auf Proof-Of-Stake wechseln.


----------



## 4B11T (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Die chinesischen Miner, wo Strom nix kostet, werden also weiterhin Vollgas geben und auch weiterhin Karten kaufen.



Genau deshalb wird ETH weiter fallen.^^ Wie war das mit Angebot und Nachfrage? Also zur Zeit gibt es eine geringe Nachfrage, aber es wird immer noch wie verrückt gemined, das Angebot steigt immer weiter. Angebot ohne Nachfrage: niedrige Preise, viel Spaß euch allen wertlose Coins zu minen, aber vergesst nicht sie auch rechtzeitig gegen werstabileren Produkte zu Handeln, sonst war alles für die Katz. Ach Mist, wenn jetzt alle verkaufen dann fällt der Kurs ja noch schneller.


----------



## Birdolino (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Brutal, soviel geistigen Dünnschiss wie in diesem Thread liest man selten.
Das euch das nicht selbst peinlich ist ? 
Wenn ihr keine Ahnung von der Materie habt, dann haltet euch doch einfach zurück.
Um die Zeit laufen bestimmt noch Schlümpfe im Morgen TV, dürfte eher passen.
Unglaublich  . . .


----------



## HeHeOwNeD (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Da muss ich Birdolino recht geben, mal von der Ausdrucksweise abgesehen


----------



## kleinerEisbär (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Mhmm, wenn das dann alles irgendwann wirklich mal in ner großen Blase platzt wäre ja vielleicht sogar nen Quad-RX580 Crossfire mal ne Idee für wenig Geld ^^


----------



## Birdolino (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

@HeHeOwNeD
 Sorry für diese   aber da platzt einen ja langsam der Hut


----------



## bastian123f (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Birdolino schrieb:


> @HeHeOwNeD
> Sorry für diese   aber da platzt einen ja langsam der Hut



Viele im Forum befassen sich einfach nicht damit und hauen irgendwelche Argumente raus, um ihren Senft dazu zu geben. Und interessieren sich zudem nur fürs Zocken und die Hardware ist ja auch nur zum Zocken.

Ich finde es auch Schade, dass durch das Minen die Grakas komplett ausverkauft sind. Aber das ist nun mal so. Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst. Und in diesem Fall "kauft zuerst". 
Allerdings kann ich Mining voll und ganz verstehen. Für viele ist es nicht nur ein Hobby, um sich was dazu zu verdienen. Viele betreiben das als Haupteinnahmequelle. Und deswegen braucht man ja auch neue Geräte, um mehr rauszuholen. Völlig verständlich. In unserer Firma werden ja auch nicht mehr die 15 Jahre alten Akkuschrauber verwendet. Die würden zwar noch gehen, aber die bringen die Leistung nicht. Und mit den RX4xx und RX5xx Karten hat AMD eine gute Generation fürs Minen auf den Markt gebracht.


----------



## azzih (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Immerhin hat gestern noch son Miner aus Polen 330€ für meine halbe Jahr alte RX480 gezahlt. Bezahlt hab ich damals 290€ . Für mich halt sich dieses Mining Ding also schon gelohnt, hab mir jetzt ne GTX1080 gegönnt.


----------



## usernamepleasehere (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Also ich fand den Mining-Boom super. Konnte meine alte 280x für 160€ verjuckeln und meine kaputte 290 für 150€


----------



## KI_Kong (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: KryptowÃ¤hrungskurs nach HÃ¶henflug stark eingebrochen*

Mir ist das Prinzip nicht klar:
china mining farm at DuckDuckGo
Wie will man da mit ein paar Grafikkarten rentabel im Geschäft bleiben???
Es grenzt schon fast an Schildbürgerlichkeit in das Thema viel Geld reinzubuttern.
Bei uns minen primär die Bauern - die kassieren Agrarsubventionen und stellen sich damit aus "ökologischen Gründen" Solaranlagen hin um Cryptocoins zu schürfen.


----------



## sterreich (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Was ist denn wenn jemand 24/7 irgendwas rendert um aus "reiner Gier" Geld zu verdienen? Das ist dann wohl auch "schlimmer" als zocken? Was für Argumente hier kommen..


Hier wird die Rechenleistung ja zumindest für etwas verwendet (inwiefern das auch sinnvoll ist, ist vom einzelnen Fall abhängig). Und ich bezweifle stark, das Hobby-Renderer ein Rig mit 8 Grafikkarten rund um die Uhr betreiben.



bastian123f schrieb:


> Und das wird alles mit Atom- und Kohle-Energie hergestellt und verbraucht auch riesige Mengen an Energie. Also sind wir alle Umweltschänder.


Was wird bei Geothermie und Wasserkraft mit Atom- und Kohle-Energie hergestellt o.O?



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Die Angabe der Marktkapitalisierung ist falsch. 25 Mio. Euro wären auch ein wenig ähm wenig...
> Laut Ethereum Kurs Chart (ETH/EUR) | CoinGecko liegt der aktuelle Marktwert bei ca. 16 Mrd. Euro.
> 
> 
> ...


Die 25 Millionen waren auf Gridcoin, nicht Ethereum bezogen. Letzteres war ja auch schon bei 26 Milliarden.


----------



## repe (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Flood of 24/7-used GFX-Cards incoming.
> 
> Ich sehe schon die Flut an Grafikkarten, die Ebay in den nächsten Tagen regelrecht überschwemmen wird.



"Neuwertig, weil nie damit gespielt!!eineinself!""


----------



## bastian123f (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



sterreich schrieb:


> Was wird bei Geothermie und Wasserkraft mit Atom- und Kohle-Energie hergestellt o.O?



Wie wäre es mit den Maschinenteilen? Glaubst du da sitzt jemand mit einem Hammer und Meißel in der Fertigung und klopft Zahnräder aus einem Stahlblock? Das alles wird mit Maschinen hergestellt und die brauchen Strom. Und der kommt dann zum Großteil auch wieder aus den Kraftwerken.


----------



## sterreich (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit den Maschinenteilen? Glaubst du da sitzt jemand mit einem Hammer und Meißel in der Fertigung und klopft Zahnräder aus einem Stahlblock? Das alles wird mit Maschinen hergestellt und die brauchen Strom. Und der kommt dann zum Großteil auch wieder aus den Kraftwerken.



Also setzt du permanentes Stromverbraten für theoretische Werte gleich mit einmaliger Energieaufwendung für reale Werte, die ihrerseits wiederum reale Werte umweltschonend und billig erzeugen?

Was glaubst du amortisiert sich in Hinsicht auf den Energieverbrauch eher?


----------



## Pu244 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Leob12 schrieb:


> 2 pro Haushalt? Wie kann man das überprüfen?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Einfach Nvidias GeForce Experience ausbauen.

Künftig muß man dann im Treiber seine Personalausweisnummer eingeben und dann darf man nur 2 Grakas pro aktueller Generation besitzen. Als nächstes regulieren wir noch die Lebensmittel, die gibt es nurnoch auf Karten, das dämmt die Fettleibigkeit ein. Dann wird das Benzin für Autos rationiert usw., wir machen es wie in der DDR, da hat es auch gut funktioniert und alle waren super glücklich. Da kommt Freude auf, wenn jemand da ist, der auf einen aufpasst, der große Bruder kümmert sich um alles. Blöd nur wenn man auf seinen neuen PC 5-10 Jahre warten muß, wie in der DDR.

Da nehme ich lieber die höhereren Preise in kauf, zumal das ganze hier eher ein Luxusproblem ist, wenn Zocker sich darüber beschweren, das sie 200€ mehr für ihre Graka ausbeben müssen.


----------



## cryon1c (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: KryptowÃ¤hrungskurs nach HÃ¶henflug stark eingebrochen*



KI_Kong schrieb:


> Mir ist das Prinzip nicht klar:
> china mining farm at DuckDuckGo
> Wie will man da mit ein paar Grafikkarten rentabel im Geschäft bleiben???
> Es grenzt schon fast an Schildbürgerlichkeit in das Thema viel Geld reinzubuttern.
> Bei uns minen primär die Bauern - die kassieren Agrarsubventionen und stellen sich damit aus "ökologischen Gründen" Solaranlagen hin um Cryptocoins zu schürfen.



Wie ist ein Tante Emma Laden rentabel wenn der neben einem Einkaufszentrum steht?
Ganz einfach, Kosten optimieren und klein bleiben. Die großen Jungs machen mehr Gewinn, aber in Ländern wo der Strom halt weniger kostet (habe Kollegen in Russland die teils 5 cent und weniger zahlen pro kW/h), die sind tief drin. Durch den schwankenden Kurs machen die im Monat jetzt halt keine 400€ sondern 200€ mit einer Rig, aber Gewinn ist und bleibt Gewinn und man hat am Ende noch die Hardware über die später Coins minen kann (sollte Etherium einbrechen) die steigen werden. 
Da die Russen noch 1000€ Zollfrei im Monat pro Nase haben, haben die sich sehr viel Zeugs (auch hier) ohne Märchensteuer bestellt (die bei denen 18% beträgt) und somit sind die uns da weit überlegen was Gewinn angeht dank geringen Ausgaben.


----------



## bastian123f (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



sterreich schrieb:


> Also setzt du permanentes Stromverbraten für theoretische Werte gleich mit einmaliger Energieaufwendung für reale Werte, die ihrerseits wiederum reale Werte umweltschonend und billig erzeugen?
> 
> Was glaubst du amortisiert sich in Hinsicht auf den Energieverbrauch eher?



Die Maschinen laufen auch im Schichtbetrieb, mit dem Ziel einen Gewinn zu erwirtschaften. Das ist beim Mining nicht anders.


----------



## sterreich (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Die Maschinen laufen auch im Schichtbetrieb, mit dem Ziel einen Gewinn zu erwirtschaften. Das ist beim Mining nicht anders.



Als nächstes sagst du mir noch die brauchen mehr Energie als sie erzeugen...
Nochmal, die Maschinen erzeugen einen REALEN Mehrwert. Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Tamagotchis.


----------



## bastian123f (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



sterreich schrieb:


> Als nächstes sagst du mir noch die brauchen mehr Energie als sie erzeugen...
> Nochmal, die Maschinen erzeugen einen REALEN Mehrwert. Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Tamagotchis.



Sage ich nicht. Aber anscheinend denkst du dass Fertigungsmaschinen Energie erzeugen. Aber diese produzieren Teile.


----------



## sterreich (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Sage ich nicht. Aber anscheinend denkst du dass Fertigungsmaschinen Energie erzeugen. Aber diese produzieren Teile.



Welche wiederum für die Energiegewinnung genutzt werden.

Aber lassen wir das Thema jetzt, wir reden aneinander vorbei und mir geht der Whataboutism auf den Keks.


@Edit: Energieerzeugung durch Energiegewinnung für die Peniblen ersetzt


----------



## trRuger (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Eigentlich kann man Energie nicht "erzeugen" (produzieren). Nur Umwandeln. Und bei jeder Umwandlung geht die Energie die man reinsteckt um diese in eine andere umzuwandeln nicht vollständig in die zu umwandelnde Energie über, sondern teilweise in Reibungs-, Wärmeenergie etc.

Aber ich glaube wir schweifen vom eigentlichen Thema ab


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Ich wünsche all den "Extrem-Kartenkäufern" so sehr, dass der Kurs so dermaßen in den Keller geht und die danach auf ihren Karten, die sie für viel Geld gekauft haben, sitzenbleiben!


----------



## gangville (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



azzih schrieb:


> Immerhin hat gestern noch son Miner aus Polen 330€ für meine halbe Jahr alte RX480 gezahlt. Bezahlt hab ich damals 290€ . Für mich halt sich dieses Mining Ding also schon gelohnt, hab mir jetzt ne GTX1080 gegönnt.



Langfristig denken. Hat sich zwar jetzt für dich gelohnt, jedoch was ist nach 2 Jahren wenn du eine neue Karte kaufen möchtest?
Was ist, wenn es noch schlimmer wird?


----------



## Grestorn (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Ich finde es eher faszinierend mit welcher Agressivität die Crypto-Währung und Mining-Fans ihre Seite verteidigen. Da wird ja richtig ausgeteilt und beleidigt. 

Ich halte nichts von privat organisierten BlockChain-Währungen. Und ja, ich hab mich damit ausführlich beschäftigt. 

Nicht weil BlockChains als Verfahren für Währungen ungeeignet wäre, sondern weil es  m.E. schlicht nicht sinnvoll ist, so etwas in private Hände zu legen. Alleine die Tatsache der Aufsplittung in viele gegeneinander konkurrierende Währungen sollte doch ein Augenöffner sein. 

Letztlich sind Cryptowährungen nichts anders als eine künstlich beschränkte Ressource. Sobald eine Ressource beschränkt ist und nachgefragt wird, steigt ihr Wert. Das ist ein ganz normaler Mechanismus. Nur: Der Wert der Ressource "Etherum" (nur als Beispiel) begründet sich ja alleine aus der Tatsache, dass man ein Gewinnversprechen hat. Es gibt keinerlei anderen Wert, weder ideel noch real. Das unterscheidet Crypto-Währungen von Staatswährungen, die immerhin von dem gesamten Eigentum und den Bürgern des jeweiligen Staates getragen werden. 

Es kann gut sein, dass man momentan kurzfristige Gewinne macht, aber jeder muss sich klar sein, dass die Gewinne des einen die Verluste des anderen sind! Es werden ja keine Werte generiert sondern nur umgeschichtet. D.h. am Ende haben wir einige wenige Gewinner und viele Verlierer. Und im Allgemeinen gehören die kleinen Leute immer zu den Verlierern. 

Alleine diese Erkenntnis lässt mich ganz ganz großen Abstand von der Geschichte halten. 

Dass BlockChains irgendwann mal in dem internationalen Geflecht der Währungen und des Zahlungsverkehrs eine Rolle spielen wird, halte ich durchaus für wahrscheinlich. Aber eben nicht auf diese Art und Weise, sondern das muss von den Banken und Staaten der Welt eingeführt und getragen werden.


----------



## IronAngel (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



azzih schrieb:


> Immerhin hat gestern noch son Miner aus Polen 330€ für meine halbe Jahr alte RX480 gezahlt. Bezahlt hab ich damals 290€ . Für mich halt sich dieses Mining Ding also schon gelohnt, hab mir jetzt ne GTX1080 gegönnt.




und was hast du bezahlt für die GTX ? Wenn du günstig an eine GTX 1080 gekommen bist ok, aber neu kostet die ja auch nun wieder 550-600 Euro. Da ist nichts mit sparen.


----------



## Amigo (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

ETH nervt langsam... PoW seit Ewigkeiten, iwann dann PoS wenn der Vitalik Bock hat... ohne Ende Tokens, so viel Mist im Umlauf...


----------



## azzih (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



IronAngel schrieb:


> und was hast du bezahlt für die GTX ? Wenn du günstig an eine GTX 1080 gekommen bist ok, aber neu kostet die ja auch nun wieder 550-600 Euro. Da ist nichts mit sparen.



505€ für die KFA2. Hab Mitarbeiterkonditionen, da relativiert sich die teuren Preise etwas


----------



## gangville (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher faszinierend mit welcher Agressivität die Crypto-Währung und Mining-Fans ihre Seite verteidigen. Da wird ja richtig ausgeteilt und beleidigt.
> 
> Ich halte nichts von privat organisierten BlockChain-Währungen. Und ja, ich hab mich damit ausführlich beschäftigt.
> 
> ...



coinforum.de ist wesentlich schlimmer. da sind sie alle von ihren bitcoin überzeugt.
viele glauben sogar, dass der kurs irgendwann 500000 dollar erreichen wird.
da werden die privatinseln aber ausverkauft sein hahahaha.
und bill gates wird nicht mehr der reichste mensch der welt sein.


----------



## Amigo (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



gangville schrieb:


> coinforum.de ist wesentlich schlimmer. da sind sie alle von ihren bitcoin überzeugt.
> viele glauben sogar, dass der kurs irgendwann 500000 dollar erreichen wird.
> da werden die privatinseln aber ausverkauft sein hahahaha.
> und bill gates wird nicht mehr der reichste mensch der welt sein.



Schau mal zu wem Coinforum.de gehört und warum man dort so auf den BTC vertraut! Ein fünfstelliger Wert zumindest ist gar nicht so abwegig, wenn auch erst in ein paar Jahren imho.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*


Gibt es den Holzrahmen dazu??? --> Dual Miner RIG 6x Nvidia 1070 GTX MSI QS 8GB OC mit Air Frame fur Ethereum  | eBay


----------



## 4B11T (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Birdolino schrieb:


> Brutal, soviel geistigen Dünnschiss wie in diesem Thread liest man selten.
> Das euch das nicht selbst peinlich ist ?
> Wenn ihr keine Ahnung von der Materie habt, dann haltet euch doch einfach zurück.
> Um die Zeit laufen bestimmt noch Schlümpfe im Morgen TV, dürfte eher passen.
> Unglaublich  . . .



Dein Kommentar lässt vermuten, dass du selbst nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung hast. Anstatt uns Unwissenden und Ahnungslosen (langjährige Daytrading Erfahrung zählt bei Cryptocur. ja anscheinend nicht) mal die zugrundeliegenden Handelsmechanismen aus deiner Sichtweise zu erklären, kommst mit so einer geilen, inhaltslosen Bemerkung. Respekt. Du glaubst scheinbar wirklich daran, dass durch das Minen von Cryptocur. Geld aus dem Nichts entsteht und hinterher alle reicher sind als vorher. Nein, nur du wirst natürlich reicher, weil du ja eine ganz große Nummer unter den Minern bist. Naja, es soll ja auch Leute geben, die glauben mit Binären Optionen reich zu werden  und übrigens hatte ich heute morgen eine Mail im Postfach, wo mir eine Hausfrau aus meiner Nähe in einem Video erklärt, wie sie nebenbei von Zuhause aus 1000€/ Woche verdient, aber ich muss mich jetzt beeilen das Video zu sehen, bevor es deaktiviert wird, weil sonst zu viele Leute reich werden.


----------



## Birdolino (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Alles klar mein Freund , wenigstens weisst du bescheid


----------



## Birdolino (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Der Kommentar galt ausserdem den Antiminern wo alle Miner verteufeln. 
Desweiteren hab ich mich nie groß dargestellt , bin ich auch nicht.
Handel ein bisschen und Mine mit lediglich 12 Karten.
Was willst überhaupt von mir, tz


----------



## Gysi1901 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Nicht weil BlockChains als Verfahren für Währungen ungeeignet wäre, sondern weil es  m.E. schlicht nicht sinnvoll ist, so etwas in private Hände zu legen. Alleine die Tatsache der Aufsplittung in viele gegeneinander konkurrierende Währungen sollte doch ein Augenöffner sein.


Mal abgesehen von konkreten Kryptowährungen -- hältst Du private Initiativen und Konkurrenz für etwas Schlechtes? Schau Dir doch mal an, was uns wie oft innerhalb der letzten 100 Jahre das staatliche Monopol gebracht hat -- Hyperinflationen, Enteignungen, Währungsreformen, durch die man alles verloren hat und so weiter. Das gleiche Spiel wird jetzt gerade mit den Zinsen gespielt, die der Staat durch Diktat absurd niedrig hält, weil er sie sonst nicht mehr zahlen könnte. Konkurrierende, private Systeme können gar nicht mehr schlimmer sein - im Gegenteil.


----------



## mirten (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher faszinierend mit welcher Agressivität die Crypto-Währung und Mining-Fans ihre Seite verteidigen. Da wird ja richtig ausgeteilt und beleidigt.
> 
> Ich halte nichts von privat organisierten BlockChain-Währungen. Und ja, ich hab mich damit ausführlich beschäftigt.
> 
> Nicht weil BlockChains als Verfahren für Währungen ungeeignet wäre, sondern weil es  m.E. schlicht nicht sinnvoll ist, so etwas in private Hände zu legen. Alleine die Tatsache der Aufsplittung in viele gegeneinander konkurrierende Währungen sollte doch ein Augenöffner sein.



Gerade weil es privat ist und es konkurrierende Währungen gibt ist es dem Fiat-Geld überlegen. Das erfolgreichste Konzept wird überleben, wohingegen das staatliche Geld, so sehr es auch krankt mitgeschleift werden muss.
Niemand, der den Wert des staatlichen Geldes regelt, trägt eine Verantwortung. Es besteht weitaus weniger Anreiz für die "Verantwortlichen" staatliches Geld wertstabil zu halten.



> Letztlich sind Cryptowährungen nichts anders als eine künstlich beschränkte Ressource. Sobald eine Ressource beschränkt ist und nachgefragt wird, steigt ihr Wert. Das ist ein ganz normaler Mechanismus. Nur: Der Wert der Ressource "Etherum" (nur als Beispiel) begründet sich ja alleine aus der Tatsache, dass man ein Gewinnversprechen hat.



Der Gewinn mag ein Anreiz sein, in Etherum zu investieren. Aber liegt dem Wert einer Währung nicht eher seinem Tauschwert im Bezug zu anderen Gütern zu Grunde?



> Es gibt keinerlei anderen Wert, weder ideel noch real. Das unterscheidet Crypto-Währungen von Staatswährungen, die immerhin von dem gesamten Eigentum und den Bürgern des jeweiligen Staates getragen werden.


Wo ist denn der ideelle Wert von Euro?
Und warum hat Ethereum keinen realen Wert? Ich kann Ethereum gegen reale Güter tauschen.
Eine staatliche Währung wird auch nur "getragen", weil die Bevölkerung nicht freie Wahl der Währung hat, sondern gezwungen ist die uneffiziente, manipulierte Währung zu nutzen.

Eigentlich habe ich gar keine Lust auf den stetigen und konsequenten Inflation, mit welcher mir als Bürger das Geld aus den Taschen gezogen wird. Ich würde viel lieber ein anderes Geld benutzen.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Freue mich schon auf die ganzen billigen und leider auch vergewaltigten Karten in der Bucht.


----------



## Birdolino (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Gähn immer das gleiche, das haben vor dir schon gefühlte 50 los gelassen.
Langsam wirds fad .


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Birdolino schrieb:


> Gähn immer das gleiche, das haben vor dir schon gefühlte 50 los gelassen.
> Langsam wirds fad .


Net gelesen


----------



## Sight (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



SalzigeKarotte schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf die ganzen billigen und leider auch vergewaltigten Karten in der Bucht.



Irgendwie ignorieren alle Leute, die auf diese Art kommentieren, dass es nicht nur Ethereum gibt. Ihr werdet lange warten bis es diese "billigen" Karten geben wird. Der Preis wird sich beruhigen, wenn mehr produziert worden ist und nicht wenn Ethereum abstürzt.

Und bitte: wenn ihr schreibt, dass es sich nicht rechnet zu minen, auf Grund der Stromkosten. Google > [Kryptowährung] Rechner > profit. In Deutschland rechnet es sich weniger als in anderen Ländern, weil die Stromkosten hier höher sind, das stimmt, es ist jedoch trotzdem immer noch lukrativ (sogar immer noch bei diesem schlechten kurs, der btw bei 182€ liegt).


----------



## FortuneHunter (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



gangville schrieb:


> Langfristig denken. Hat sich zwar jetzt für dich gelohnt, jedoch was ist nach 2 Jahren wenn du eine neue Karte kaufen möchtest?
> Was ist, wenn es noch schlimmer wird?



Die GTX1080 hat ihn bestimmt schon mehr als die 50€ "Gewinn" gekostet, wenn man die aktuellen Preise mit denen vor dem Miningboom vergleicht. Daher sei es ihm gegönnt vom Miningboom so partizipiert zu haben.


----------



## Karotte81 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Ethereum (ETH) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Liegt bei 218, oder lese ich das falsch? Sieht nicht nach Sturz aus. 

Der Boom soll mal schön dableiben, hab heut noch ne RX 580 und ne 1070 geschossen für kleines Geld(nicht mal 650€ für beide, neu).

Kleiner Tipp in die Runde, schaut öfter mal auf Amazon Frankreich, UK und Italien nach. 

Da werden sogar momentan 1080er TI's für ab 650€ rausgehauen(bspw. die MSI Armor). Die EVGA FE vor ein paar Tagen auch, heute sogar kurzzeitig die Aorus von Gigabyte.


----------



## Noname1987 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Brauche ich für amazon.fr nicht eine französische Adresse?


----------



## Amon (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Noname1987 schrieb:


> Brauche ich für amazon.fr nicht eine französische Adresse?


Proxy / VPN machts möglich.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightmare09 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Noname1987 schrieb:


> Brauche ich für amazon.fr nicht eine französische Adresse?



Nein, benötigst du nicht. Allerdings bringt dir ein etwaiger deutscher Prime-Account keine Vorteile. Entweder zu zahlst Versandkosten oder legst dir Prime für Amazon.fr zu.


----------



## Karotte81 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Amon schrieb:


> Proxy / VPN machts möglich.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Völlig falsch, wie kommst du auf sowas?
Man kann sich bei allen Amazon Seiten mit seinem Account anmelden und fertig. Der Artikel muss halt nur nach Deutschland verschickt werden, ist dem so, kann man auch da kaufen, warum denn auch nicht ...

Und bei Amazon FR/UK/IT etc kann man sich auch Prime holen, Testabo 30 Tage ... seid doch nicht so unflexibel  (manche Preise gibts nämlich eben nur mit Prime)


----------



## JoshOD (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Das Problem was ich sehe ist, das die Grafikkarten die für das Minen genommen wurden, so ausgenudelt sind das sie womöglich einen frühen Tod sterben.
Ich selber wollte mir eine GTX 1070 gönnen, gebraucht aber da schossen die Preise in die Höhe und ich denke das ich das gesparte Geld an die Seite lege und warte bis sich die Preise wieder eingependelt haben.
Es wird dann keine Karte von e-bay und Co. sondern eine Neue auch wenn ich bis nächstes Jahr warten muss. Lächerlich finde ich es dennoch aber die Kartenhersteller, vor allem AMD dürfte es kurzzeitig gefreut haben.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Nein, benötigst du nicht. Allerdings bringt dir ein etwaiger deutscher Prime-Account keine Vorteile. Entweder zu zahlst Versandkosten oder legst dir Prime für Amazon.fr zu.



Muss man da net per Kredit Karte bezahlen bei Amazon fr oder uk?


----------



## Nightmare09 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Ja, musst du.


----------



## Karotte81 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ethereum: Kryptowährungskurs nach Höhenflug stark eingebrochen*

Was ja jetzt auch keine große Hürde darstellt ^^


----------

